# problem using ubuntu.



## nilukumar (Jun 9, 2014)

I recently installed ubuntu by deleting win7.but mistakenly I enabled sudo command in setting at start up.whenever I reboot the welcome screen starts with sudo command console.I don't know any command!.I want to disable it and also I want to remove (permanently) ubuntu.(I don't want to get any data loss)plz help....
I am totally new for ubuntu...
if possible provide image for the solution(thanks in advance)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 9, 2014)

nilukumar said:


> I recently installed ubuntu by deleting win7.but mistakenly I enabled sudo command in setting at start up.whenever I reboot the welcome screen starts with sudo command console.I don't know any command!.I want to disable it and also I want to remove (permanently) ubuntu.(I don't want to get any data loss)plz help....
> I am totally new for ubuntu...
> if possible provide image for the solution(thanks in advance)



Assuming that you have data on other drives, simply format+reinstall will get you back to windows


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 9, 2014)

You have already deleted windows and now want to delete ubuntu and reinstall windows. Right?


----------



## umang.raghuvanshi (Jun 18, 2014)

Try typing gdm3


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 7, 2014)

nilukumar said:


> I recently installed ubuntu by deleting win7.but mistakenly I enabled sudo command in setting at start up.whenever I reboot the welcome screen starts with sudo command console.I don't know any command!.I want to disable it and also I want to remove (permanently) ubuntu.(I don't want to get any data loss)plz help....
> I am totally new for ubuntu...
> if possible provide image for the solution(thanks in advance)



Hey type this code  

```
cd [COLOR=#333333][FONT=UbuntuRegular]/etc/X11
sudo rm -f xorg.conf
```
Type your password when prompted
now restart and see if it works fine
[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 10, 2014)

if you are swriting from windows, always install in a dual boot in a separate partition, linux requires some time to get familiar with it, but its worth as its free works out of the box with almost all computers


----------

